# Gundogan non rinnoverà il proprio contratto con il Bvb, è ufficiale



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Tramite il profilo ufficiale del Borussia Dortmund fanno sapere che *Ilkay Gundogan *non rinnoverà il contratto con i gialloneri che scadrà a giugno 2016.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Aprile 2015)

da prendere immediatamente...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Lui e Khedira sono da prendere all'istante. Avremmo già 2/3 di centrocampo titolare con loro due. Se poi prendi anche Verratti siamo a posto.


----------



## mark (30 Aprile 2015)

Da prendere all' istante. Con lui e khedira il centrocampo sarebbe a posto per quest'anno.. considerando che avremo solo il campionato da giocare e poi se si va in champions si punta al top player


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Aprile 2015)

khedira-gundogan-bonaventura 

questo si che sarebbe un centrocampo coi fiocchi. Se poi vogliono prendere Verratti o Clasie o De Bruyne A me sta bene comunque


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

Se non andasse al Man Utd, da prendere all'istante


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Da prendere insieme a mezza squadra del Borussia visto che sono a fine ciclo. Spero che non abbia già un accordo con lo United


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Tramite il profilo ufficiale del Borussia Dortmund fanno sapere che *Ilkay Gundogan *non rinnoverà il contratto con i gialloneri che scadrà a giugno 2016.



Non firmare con il Man UTD Ilkay,aspetta un attimo che arriviamo e prendiamo pure il tuo mentore Jurgen


----------



## Jino (30 Aprile 2015)

In molte squadre su di lui, mezza premier, Real, Bayern... in estate vedremo dove andrà. La favola Bvb già finita, alla faccia che andava presa come esempio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> In molte squadre su di lui, mezza premier, Real, Bayern... in estate vedremo dove andrà. La favola Bvb già finita, alla faccia che andava presa come esempio.



Capisco cosa vuoi dire,ma sono comunque stati cinque anni conditi da due meisterschale,una finale in CL e varie coppe locali.
Da come ne parli sembra siano durati mezza stagione


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> khedira-gundogan-bonaventura
> 
> questo si che sarebbe un centrocampo coi fiocchi. Se poi vogliono prendere Verratti o Clasie o De Bruyne A me sta bene comunque



Sai che questo centrocampo non mi entusiasma molto... eppure mi rendo conto che in questa stagione il nostro centrocampo e stato composta da Muntari, Essien, Montolivo, Poli, Van Ginkel... (salvo solo De Jong).
Si, sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.
Ma non mi piace molto.
Con quei 3 (quindi sicuramente in un 433) penso che la squadra sarebbe spaccata come lo e adesso... dove abbiamo 3 giocatori davanti e 3 centrocampisti abbastanza bassi con il solo bonaventura che prova a collegare le due parti.
E Bonaventura in quel ruolo perde moltissimo.
Lo preferisco largo in un 442 (o 4231).

Comunque ben venga Gundogan... e ben venga Khedira


----------



## Jino (30 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire,ma sono comunque stati cinque anni conditi da due meisterschale,una finale in CL e varie coppe locali.
> Da come ne parli sembra siano durati mezza stagione



Nono, hanno fatto un bel ciclo e complimenti a loro. Il mio discorso è diverso, c'è chi li invidia e li elogia per il lavoro chiedendo venga preso esempio. Esempio per cosa? Per una fiaba con la data di scadenza?! La grande squadra i campioni li tiene ed anzi ne prende degli altri, a questi esempi il Milan si deve ispirare, non a Porto, Monaco, Bvb, Atletico.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sai che questo centrocampo non mi entusiasma molto... eppure mi rendo conto che in questa stagione il nostro centrocampo e stato composta da Muntari, Essien, Montolivo, Poli, Van Ginkel... (salvo solo De Jong).
> Si, sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.
> Ma non mi piace molto.
> Con quei 3 (quindi sicuramente in un 433) penso che la squadra sarebbe spaccata come lo e adesso... dove abbiamo 3 giocatori davanti e 3 centrocampisti abbastanza bassi con il solo bonaventura che prova a collegare le due parti.
> ...



Mi salterete addosso, ma io a quei due aggiungerei Allan, potrebbe veramente essere l'erede di Gattuso, con due piedi più dolci


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Che sogno


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi salterete addosso, ma io a quei due aggiungerei Allan, potrebbe veramente essere l'erede di Gattuso, con due piedi più dolci



Mi piace molto Allan.
Non ci sono molti grandissimi giocatori da prendere in quel ruolo quindi per forza qualche scomessa bisogna farla.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2015)

Qualcuno può scrivere sul profilo Instagram di Bee che questo è libero ?


----------



## aleslash (1 Maggio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può scrivere sul profilo Instagram di Bee che questo è libero ?



Fatelo


----------



## Marchisio89 (2 Maggio 2015)

Spero di vederlo allo United, ci starebbe alla grande. Ovviamente do per scontato che in Italia non ci venga (perchè dovrebbe?).


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Spero di vederlo allo United, ci starebbe alla grande. Ovviamente do per scontato che in Italia non ci venga (perchè dovrebbe?).



Quest'anno rischiate il Triplete e il Double lo farete sicuramente. Avete introiti, ottimi calciatori in rosa, uno stadio di proprietà e un progetto solido. Perché non dovrebbe venire da voi? Anzi, in caso vada via Pogba è proprio uno degli indiziati. Poiché scarto di una società Europea e non eccessivamente costoso visto che viene da un grave infortunio e dal sovrappeso.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2015)

Mamma, Savino libero


----------



## Marchisio89 (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quest'anno rischiate il Triplete e il Double lo farete sicuramente. Avete introiti, ottimi calciatori in rosa, uno stadio di proprietà e un progetto solido. Perché non dovrebbe venire da voi? Anzi, in caso vada via Pogba è proprio uno degli indiziati. Poiché scarto di una società Europea e non eccessivamente costoso visto che viene da un grave infortunio e dal sovrappeso.


Beh hai ragione, ma la Serie A in generale é poco affascinante. Stadi deserti e vecchi, squadre povere e in Champions (Juventus inclusa) non possiamo puntare al massimo. 

La Premier League invece é un campionato stupendo, partite spettacolari, campionato equilibrato (di solito), stadi sempre pieni e moderni e prenderebbe pure un sacco di soldi. A breve le squadre di Premier imho torneranno a dominare in europa.

In Spagna (se Barcellona o Real) potrebbe puntare ogni stagione a vincere la Champions e sono due club molto prestigiosi.


Insomma potendo scegliere tra Juventus, United/Chelsea/Arsenal/City, Real/FCB perché dovrebbe venire a Torino? Se non ci fosse la concorrenza estera sarebbe da prendere al volo... ma cosí la vedo dura.


----------

